# It doesn't get more military than this.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Commissioned by LCdr. Dick Marchenko, founder of Navy Seal Team 6, the watch had to meet some very strict criteria. The Japanese quartz mvt. is protected with *D3o 

*The case is filled with krypton gas to prevent condensation from the wide temperatures variations form a HALO jump into tropical theater for example. The first battery change and gas refill after three years is free. USD$40. afterward + shipping.*

*Currently it is filled with 78% Nitrogen, 21% Oxygen with traces of Krypton and Argon. he he he....*

*The lume is very bright and the watch comes with a shroud.*


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow. Do I need an active SSBI to see it in daylight?

I'm surprised it doesn't some with extra straps, etc.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> Wow. Do I need an active SSBI to see it in daylight?
> 
> I'm surprised it doesn't some with extra straps, etc.


 They use kryptoplite® lume. The watch comes with a shroud for night time use because it is so bright. The watch is/was available in stainless with matching bracelet or PVD as pictured with either PVD bracelet or silicon rubber for and extra $50. I have seen some in camo canvas.

Good review here.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> filled with 78% Nitrogen, 21% Oxygen with traces of....


 ... Ooh, where can I get some of that?

I've a twelve year old boy who would love that watch.

Good write up :thumbsup:


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

No good for Superman though!!!


----------

